

Show HN: Lunchcruit - Zero-commitment free lunch with amazing companies - veritas9
http://www.lunchcruit.com

======
spacemanmatt
I understand it's just a MVP/POC now but would it hurt to include let Austin
folks have an entry in the location drop-down? :)

~~~
veritas9
We're working on expanding! Stay tuned :)

